# am i still fertile



## sassy17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Have tested postive for 6 days now with my ovulation kit. Is it still possible to be fertile. I first tested positive on sunday and its now friday and the test line is as dark as ever. what do you guys think


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you already pregnant?

If an hpt is hegative...

Are you sure the line is as dark or darker than control line? On opks a line is not a positive... A line as dark as or darker than control is.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmm, it's possible, but ovulation tests also pick up pregnancies. Try a pregnancy test.


----------



## sassy17 (Oct 20, 2009)

yes i took a pregnancy test and it was negative. And the line on the fertilty test was as dark as the control line. And I noticed that my sides hurt a little and a little bit of cramps


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

May I ask what brand you are using?


----------



## sassy17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I took another fertility test this moring and it was really light. it was lighter than the control side. maybe yesterday was my last day of ovulation. I bought the target brand. We did the deed yesterday so i don't know if there will be a chance of pregnancy.


----------

